# suche Final Fantasy 8 - 10 ähnliche spiele



## Nightly256 (19. April 2009)

*suche Final Fantasy 8 - 10 ähnliche spiele*

*
*

 													 							 																Hey leutz suche FF - 8 - 10 ähnliche spiele!
kennt ihr welche???
Man sollte sein Char lvln können und Bestien ( oder ähnliches) beschwören
können 
wäre cool wenn jemand was weiß

mfg:nightly256


----------



## Metty79 (27. April 2009)

*AW: suche Final Fantasy 8 - 10 ähnliche spiele*

Recht Ähnlich der FF Games wäre noch die Grandia Serie, wobei nur der 2. Teil auch für PC erschienen ist.

Char lvln kann mann 

Bestien gibts glaub ich nicht.

Grandia ? Wikipedia


----------

